# G.C. Heads up!



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Just FYI. A friend overheard the new ranger at L.F. during a private orientation. The trip leader (who had nothing to drink) was being told by the newbie that the group was drinking way too much (no one had more than 2 beers). The group was told that if they are found with keys in the ignition of a vehicle that he would arrest them for DUI. Just a heads up..........


----------



## tony1982 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok so this sounds like the trip I was on over Christmas and new years! This is totally true because I overheard him say those almost exact words! No one was openly drinking, everyone was rigging boats and totally under control. I was actually the one who had only had two beers before they even showed up to do paper work. I wasn't permit holder and was never close enough to them for them to even sense anything. Definitely was not the driver back to marble canyon lodge that night. It was a little over the top in my opinion. Good heads up though!


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Tony. It's scary to think that he would get off on having a trip get cancelled. That kind of program is not what anyone there is used to. Gestapo type!!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd complain to the river office. Doubt they'll do anything, but you never know when some employee has complaints stacked up on them and then there's the final straw.


----------



## tony1982 (Dec 6, 2011)

We sure weren't used to that kind of attitude! it took us all by surprise and kind of ruined the mood as a whole... On the other hand we all made it on the river the next day and had 16 days of blue skies, sunshine, and big water. The little ramp incident was quickly put behind us!


----------

